# Pics of the family



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

Here are a couple pics of all the furbabies there are plenty more to come as they grow...I have no idea why they all think they need to lay together while im making dinner well Harley of course is sitting right next to me at all times


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, how sweet especially with the little kitty in the middle! You must be having the time of your life watching your children and pets grow up!!


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> Oh, how sweet especially with the little kitty in the middle! You must be having the time of your life watching your children and pets grow up!!


I sure am!!!! At times it can be crazy...but what better way to live a life than with everyone that makes me happy and drive me crazy at the sametime lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now this is just too darn sweet! Look at them just looking adorable adorable adorable!:wink:


----------

